# female french lop and short hair guinea pig



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

they are free to a good home, unfortunatly i dont have enougth time to give them the attention they need. they are bith very loving and friendly. please contact me if you are interested. i live in the warrington area. also have a hutch


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

OOOO i live in Chester! i have been looking for a bunny, but it would live in an indoor cage...and i couldnt take the guinea  im not sure if you would be okay with this...


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> OOOO i live in Chester! i have been looking for a bunny, but it would live in an indoor cage...and i couldnt take the guinea  im not sure if you would be okay with this...


French lops cant live in 'indoor cages' unless its a dog crate with attached run space.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

:O really!!!?? omg that is sooo bad! pets at home told me that nero 4 was okay!!! :O shocking. good job i havnt got a rabbit!!!! thanks for the advice!


----------



## RUSSET (May 6, 2009)

French Lops can be housed indoors, we have 2 indoor french lops, who have a large indoor cage, and the run of the house when we are in. They are very gentle and can be litter trained. They also go in the garden on fine days.


----------



## bell123 (Apr 27, 2009)

mandiibabez said:


> they are free to a good home, unfortunatly i dont have enougth time to give them the attention they need. they are bith very loving and friendly. please contact me if you are interested. i live in the warrington area. also have a hutch


hi am intrested in your rabbit could i come up and see her please 
i have a female french lop and she could do with a friend


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

any pictures


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They need seperating and to have partners of the same species, you should not keep them together. How old are they and is the bun neutered and vacc'd?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

this post was ages ago...before i got calvin...shes probs sold them by now  when i was younger we were TOLD by [email protected] to put guineas and rabbits together...shocking. (the rabbit attacked the guinea straight away)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh i always do that, should have checked the date of the post!! lol 

Yeh i know i had a gp and rabbit together when i was very little, didnt know any different, its only due to the amount of health problems and gp with horrendous injuries that its been highlighted now. When you think about it and that they dont speak the same language then it makes sense really.


----------

